# Have you ordered trees from Stark Bros?



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Are the supreme trees are worth the extra cost? We are planning on getting the majority of our trees from a local nursery, but there are a few I wanted to try from Stark Bros. I would love to hear your experiences with their "supreme" trees as well as the size of the trees you received.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

Bought several of the supreme trees... and a couple of the "regular" from them... 

Didn't notice any "true" difference between them (other than the nice keep out the weeds ((that didn't work very well)) pad for around the trees.

Honestly Millers Nurseries (http://www.millernurseries.com/index.php) has equal or better prices... equal to better to much better selections, and I've had much better results from their trees. (I'd have thought that Stark Brothers being based in Missouri would have had better trees for my Arkansas Ozarks, but Millers ((Canandaigua, NY)) trees have always done better for me than Starks)

Pat


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I've ordered from Stark's several times, "regular" trees. I've always been very satisified with them. Nice healthy trees that did well for me. Never tried the Supreme trees.


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Happy with their starkspur golden delicious and a chenango strawberry which are the only ones blooming for me though planted after some from Lowe's.


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

I was very happy with my trees from Stark Brothers. I am not sure about the "supreme" logo....mine were clearanced/sale priced and I was very happy with the size and price. Would not hesitate to order from them again.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have planted regular stark trees - never felt it was necessary to buy supreme. I like the sale list that comes out in their catalogs. I have had trees from them that, though they grew - didn't actually thrive. I like the selection from Grandpa's orchard's better.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Callieslamb- Have you purchased from Grandpa's Orchard? I do like their selection.

Pat- My dad ordered a few trees from Miller Nurseries, and they are a good size.

I'm trying to determine if I should mail order, or just pay the extra cost and get the bigger trees locally.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've used Stark Bros off and on for years. The trees have always arrived in good condition and, should something go wrong within a year, they replace for free without question. (I had a persimmon and cherry tree that died from a surprising freeze; then started putting out from the rootstock .. under the graft. Stark Bros told me to dig them up and they replaced them without charge to me.)

I have never tried Supreme.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I have ordered several trees from them and they are doing great but have not ordered the supreme. I did have a cherry tree that died and they replaced it without question.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i have gotten trees from Stark Bros in the past and they were quite healthy and grew fine


----------



## elkwc (Jun 3, 2007)

Pat,
Likewise I've had better results with fruit trees from Millers. My experience has been the same as yours. Now if ordering online I only order from Millers. I live in SW KS and originally thought Stark Bros trees might do better here. Hasn't been my experience. Jay


----------



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

I have two apple trees I bought locally that I planted about three years ago. they are healthy but now flowers yet and cost about $50 each. I got some clearance semi-dwarf apple trees from Stark Bros and planted this spring. Very nice trees and two actually flowered already. They only cost around $20 each with the shipping. Very happy with the quality.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I order from Stark bros all the time. I have ordered both the regular and supreme, the supreme are just a little bigger than the regular ones and come with the tree guard and tree pad. I love them and they replace with no questions asked, I love there customer service.


----------



## knoche (Feb 9, 2009)

I have purchased quite a few Trees and other stock from Stark over the years.
I have had few problems and when I did they replaced them without any hassle.
I don't order the supreme, just the standard product. Reliable and predictable.

I have also ordered from Raintree (wider variety and unusual items) and Miller with good results.
Van Wells is one I will try this year.

Stay away from Gurney's. Poor quality product, mis-labeled trees. I lost over $150 in unshipped merchandise when they went bankrupt a few years back. Never again... new owners made a serious mistake keeping the name.

Occasionally I find something at HD or Lowes. Its hit or miss. limited selection. Know what you want as they will carry plants that may not do well in your area. I have had problems with pests/diseased stock on occasion. Often larger caliper trees and cheaper but might not be the bargain you think it is.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

You may also want to look at Burnt Ridge Nursery.


----------

